# Scientific Linux installieren / Problem



## bobbydigital (20. November 2008)

Hallo, ich muss Scientific Linux installieren um dann Netzwerkinstallationen zur verfügung zustellen.
Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich da rann gehe?

Sitz im Praktikum und hab keinen Plan :-(


----------

